# Dakota Grasslands



## RC_minn (Nov 29, 2017)

It has been awhile since anyone posted or discussed Coyote hunting in the Grasslands of ND. I am looking for thoughts or advice from anyone that has hunted them recently. I am looking to get out where it is a bit more wide open and quiet than where I live in West Central Minnesota. A road trip is always fun 

So ... There are the two larger areas - The Little Missouri National Grassland in the west and the Sheyenne National Grassland in SE ND.

Experiences or thoughts? Looking at late January to Late February as the time to hunt.

Thanks!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Keep this in mind. When everything is good habitat which section out of the 30 sections within their territory will you find them. When only ten percent of the area is good habitat your odds go way up. There are more coyotes in the Badlands of western North Dakota, but they are much easier to find in the eastern farmland with a few cattail wetlands and tree belts. Find a small wooded creek surrounded a couple miles on each side by a biological desert (fall till) and your golden. I still go to the Badlands because the scenery and the isolation are the best parts of the hunt. As I get older I like to shoot more than I like to hunt. I take a lot of ammo because there are rocks at 1000 yards on the side of buttes that need to die.


----------



## RC_minn (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks Plainsman ... i like the wide open spaces as well ... so I will probably do a Western ND trip.

The SE ND location has lots of cattle country and farm land around it.

Sorry it took me so long to reply ... been busy a bit


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Stay east of the Missiouri River. Like Plainsman said, they are easier to find in eastern ND. Also do yourself a favor and find areas where there are a lot of cattle, so farmers start calving in January, but most are late Febraury and March. When calving time comes around the coyotes are thick. Also try to find people with prairie maggots (sheep) as they will start lambing in March and sheep and lambs are huge targets for yotes.

Shelter belts, cattail sloughs, and livestock are magnets.


----------

